# New version of the Spinner Grind Air 20"



## 05Willys (Jun 13, 2008)

'Lo
I was looking to buy a spinner for my sons bike and I saw that they were taking pre-orders on a new version of the Grind Air 20", but I can not find a single reference to the difference between the old and new. I _seems
_ like it has gone from an 80mm fork to a 50mm, but I can not even confirm that.

Has anyone ordered the new version?


----------



## SactoGeoff (Aug 11, 2017)

Aside from attempting to call the mfr directly, my only other suggestion would be to contact Flow Bikes and order a fork from them.


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

Buy a Brood fork from Spawn. Money well spent.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

RMCDan said:


> Buy a Brood fork from Spawn. Money well spent.


This 100%. We have this 20" fork and its the real deal. Night and day from the previous Spinner Forks I've messed with (a couple in our neighborhood). IIRC RMCDan has experience with both the Brood and the Flow.


----------



## Crashtestdummee (Sep 14, 2015)

You can get all the specs here by downloading their catalogs. 
Kogee Industrial Co.,Ltd - Spinner-USA

In 2015 and 2016 they had two 20 inch air forks.
Grind OS Air 20 - 30mm stanchions, 80 mm of travel, disc brakes only, rebound adjustable and lockout feature
Grind Air 20 - 25.4mm Stanchions, 50 mm of travel, disc or v brakes, lockout.

In 2017 Grind OS Air was changed in name to the 300 20 Air - same specs as before just renamed. 30 mm stanchions, 80 mm travel, disc only, lockout

Grind Air 20 : same specs, no change, 25.4 Stanchion, 50 mm of travel, v or disc, lockout

The upragde fork is now under Spinners "300" bike line'


----------



## 05Willys (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks. I will check the 300. I have looked at the brood, but it is more than twice the cost and I don't expect my son to be on it for long enough to justify the cost. I think he may squeeze in to his hotrock 24 during the next season.
I stripped down his hotrock 20 and put a carbon fork on the front. He spent the season it it and started to climb like a champ. I expect him to spend half of next season on it and think he is ready for a fork for the downhill because he is bouncing around way too much. Need to find a Sid wc 64mm.......


----------



## CeUnit (Jul 9, 2014)

I have the Spinner Grind air 20 on both our Spawn Banshee and our Spawn Savage 2.0. We also have a 100mm Brood Eldorado 20 on our Spawn Rokkusuta.

It appears the Brood 80mm version sold on Spawn's site is similar. If so, I agree that the Brood is night and day a kick-ass fork. It is soooo nice. Makes the Spinner seem like a joke. But $$$.

My Spinner Grind Airs are about 2 years apart in terms of model year and the newer one is much better than the old in terms of smoothness and rebound. Bugs me that I can't get more the 1.25" or so of travel out of them given they are rated at 2" of travel, simply cuz the air has no where else to go. If you release all the air, it's 2" of travel, but since it's a single chamber, you cannot get that travel even with low PSI.


----------

